# Platform Rocking Chair



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

A platform rocking chair, probably not a true antique, but I remember getting it at an auction probably in the mid or late 1970s for $20 or $25. My mom thought it would look better painted black an she made red slip covers for the cushions. It's been sitting in a corner of an upstairs bedroom for decades. I decided to look closer at it and removed the red covers to reveal the original cushions. Since it is covered with black enamel paint (which has seen better days) I can't tell what wood it is. It's 33.5" tall at the back, 26.5" deep and 25.5" wide at the armrests.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

That chair is way too beautiful to have been painted black. Painting over nice wood is a major pet-peeve of mine.  

It would for surely be made of a quality wood species, oak I'm thinking, and would look best to be returned to it's original natural wood state.

A fresh reupholstering of the original cushions, and you'd have a rocker that would be second to none.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll bet it weighs a TON!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 9, 2020)

Since it is painted already I would sand and repaint,get new cushions or make covers for the old one. Then you will have a comfortable new rocker.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll bet it weighs a TON!


It's pretty heavy, but not as heavy as the chairs on thr sun porch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's pretty heavy, but not as heavy as thr chairs on thr sun porch.


Wow! I never would have guessed.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, come over and I'll let you determine that yourself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, come over and I'll let you determine that yourself.


I'll take your word at face value.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2020)

Deb, is this something you're interested in adding to your personal-use furniture collection?  If not, you might want to think carefully before adding time, effort and money into something that likely won't give a full return on investment.  Sanding, refinishing, reupholstering, etc., is costly and time consuming.  

Many times you've said that prices in your area for antiques and second-hand items are not what you think they should be.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Deb, is this something you're interested in adding to your personal-use furniture collection?  If not, you might want to think carefully before adding time, effort and money into something that likely won't give a full return on investment.  Sanding, refinishing, reupholstering, etc., is costly and time consuming.



That's what I figured - a lot of time, effort and money invested in something that won't make it worth any more than it is now. Like putting a new transmission in a 20 year old car. It is a serviceable rocker as is. Was just sharing my discovery.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> That's what I figured - a lot of time, effort and money invested in something that won't make it worth any more than it is now. Like putting a new transmission in a 20 year old car. It is a serviceable rocker as is. Was just sharing my discovery.


I was just making conversation. My apologies for posting my suggestions.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Painting over nice wood is a major pet-peeve of mine.



I agree with you there. A few years ago, a woman in the local senior's club mentioned she was looking for a dresser. I have a Basset mahogany dresser complete with mirror. I told her about it and she came over to look. Right away she said she was going to chalk-paint it. Deal off!!! What is it these days with all this pastel-colored furniture? Who could cover that lovely mahogany wood?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I agree with you there. A few years ago, a woman in the local senior's club mentioned she was looking for a dresser. I have a Basset mahogany dresser complete with mirror. I told her about it and she came over to look. Right away she said she was going to chalk-paint it. Deal off!!! What is it these days with all this pastel-colored furniture? Who could cover that lovely mahogany wood?
> 
> View attachment 108984


Would have been deal off for me, too. Good on you for not caving to that sort of thing.

As for serpentine styled fronts on furniture, it's always been my favourite.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Some people say this is Federal style other's have said it is Victorian. Unfortunately, dark furniture is out right now as a decor choice. You can't give dark Victorian furniture away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2020)

I see it as Federal, strictly on the grounds of the hardware.


----------



## debodun (Jun 9, 2020)

Here is a close-up of the handles.


----------

